# About Audyssey, a general question



## Sononeo (Jan 7, 2009)

This is just a general question about Audyssey, I've looked in other places on the forum put couldn't find anywhere else to post this so sorry if its in the wrong place:hide:

But to my question, I have an Onkyo 606 and I run Audysee on it, however after reading on various forums about adjusting the sub volumes many have said to make sure that the gain is at such a level that when running the setup in the results the trim or gain should be about 3db either way. However when I had it at that point I couldn't turn up my system because I was hearing distorting noises from my sub.

I thought this couldn't be right, so I turned the gain back up to halfway and re-ran the setup. Even though the trim this time is -11db (-2db before), it sounds powerful and I can turn it up to 60 and not a single distortion sound. I was just wondering, if this has happened to anyone before that Audyssey EQ'd the sub way beyond the recievers own limit?

It's not a problem as such as it's fixed now but I just want to know everyones opinions and if they've experinced this.

I have a BK XLS300PR.

And sorry again if its in the wrong place.


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: About Audyssee, a general question*

I do not see any problem with what you have done. There is no necessity to keep the sub output trim within +/-3dB. The real necessity is to avoid having the trim at either extreme, +12dB or -12dB, but only because one cannot know, from that maximum setting readout, whether is it a correct setting or simply "pegged" at the limit. It would have been nice to have a readout or flag that indicates the latter but, in its absence, one needs simply to have a setup that within the +/-11dB range.

BTW, it is spelled Audyssey.


----------



## Sononeo (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: About Audyssee, a general question*

Thanks thought I was spelling it wrong lol

Well I checked how far I can take the sub levels on my reciever and seems like it can trim down to -15 if need be. onder:

Then again the official forum for Audyssey have said that any where near -10db means that Audyssey is running out of headroom, so it would be better to turn the sub down a tad. I followed that and...it didn't exactly work too well for what ever reason lol

Audyssey seemed to have done some very heavy EQ'ing when that happened.


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: About Audyssee, a general question*

I've used a sub setting at -10dB without complication.


----------



## Sononeo (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: About Audyssee, a general question*

Yup got it at -11db now and is sounding so sweet. 
Just shows alot of what you read on the net about hometheaters has to be taken with some salt and to do one's own experimentation really.


----------

